# whats up with 5d2 used pricing?



## Marine03 (Jan 12, 2013)

as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3 

however I always see people selling bodies with 5-25K clicks attempting to sell the 5d2 for 1500 or even more, because they spent 2 grand on it a year ago. 

I dont think I'd pay more than 1400 with body and kit lens. Is everyone crazy hoping we don't know what the market looks like or just hoping to find a sap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2013)

The key word there is _attempting_ to sell. Listing price isn't necessarily selling price.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> 
> however I always see people selling bodies with 5-25K clicks attempting to sell the 5d2 for 1500 or even more, because they spent 2 grand on it a year ago.
> 
> I dont think I'd pay more than 1400 with body and kit lens. Is everyone crazy hoping we don't know what the market looks like or just hoping to find a sap.



The 24-105 doesn't command the sale price it used to, but it still can easily go for $800 used. So you are basically trying to get a 5d mkii in like new condition to good condition (and I believe the 5dmkii is graded for 500,000 to 750,000 shutter actuations which means it still has 97% of its lifespan left) for around $600. 

I have seen a refurbished 5d mkii sell for 1400 plus tax at Canon... and I've seen the new 5d mkii body, plus a 24-105mm, plus a printer with a big rebate sell for 22 or 2300 at B&H. 

As for the marketplace, ebay and Amazon marketplace generally set the market. And the cheapest body is still around $1400. $750 for the 24-105. So a best case scenario would be 2150 for used in very good condition. 

For what it is worth, I buy and sell gear all the time. And generally if I want to make a quick sale, I set my Craigslist price at what the used price is at Amazon minus their 8% commission plus 20 or 30 bucks... because people like to haggle and I'll happily knock off that extra $20 so they feel like they are getting a deal. 

So you talk about people not knowing the market... I suggest you do some market research.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> ...




+1 

The 5Dll body will likely fall significantly after the next round of sensors is released, but the 24-105 will hold its own, even with the onslaught of the 24-70 f/4 IS...


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to revise my shutter count estimate... I'm not saying what I read it true... but an article said that the shutter life span for the 5dmk ii is 150,000... so 83% of it's lifespan remaining...


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 12, 2013)

brad-man said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Marine03 said:
> ...



http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-5D-Digital-Camera-Body/product/B0007Y791C

Look at the depreciation of the 5D classic. The mkii will probably follow a similar curve. Initially a very high price, then after the first adopters are exhausted, the price drops a bit... and then the mkii comes out and there is another gradual drop, until the technology becomes a bit outdated and the specs of whatever replaced the T3 look better than the 5dmkii (even though we know they aren't), and then finally it is bought and sold by last adopters. 

In this chart, it only goes back to 2008... which is when the mkii was released... which is why there is such a precipitous drop. But if you look at the mkii and match up when the mkiii was released, the mkii has already had its drop selling on the used market at a median price of 1500 and is now down to around 1100. So yes... it will continue to get cheaper... but at probably the same rate (rise/run) as the 5DC. 

To look at the useful data, you want to click on used, click off new at amazon, and then remove extreme values.


----------



## sambafan (Jan 12, 2013)

"+1

The 5Dll body will likely fall significantly after the next round of sensors is released, but the 24-105 will hold its own, even with the onslaught of the 24-70 f/4 IS..."

*************

+2
Absolutely right. The 24-105 is one of the truly great walkaround lenses, particularly for travel, and highly flexible for event shooting. Best to abandon shopping for a cheap kit and buy body & lens separately... then start saving for a couple of fast primes!


----------



## David Hull (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> 
> however I always see people selling bodies with 5-25K clicks attempting to sell the 5d2 for 1500 or even more, because they spent 2 grand on it a year ago.
> 
> I dont think I'd pay more than 1400 with body and kit lens. Is everyone crazy hoping we don't know what the market looks like or just hoping to find a sap.



First off -- the people who sell them can't sell them for more than people will pay. It is the buyers that determine the price, not the sellers. When I want to sell something like a piece of camera gear, I look on e-bay to see how to price it. If I were to do that for a 5DII, I would see that they are typically closing between $1200 and $1600 depending on condition etc. $1400 -- $1500 looks like the going rate right now. I sold mine for $1350 to a friend and to arrive at the price I watched 10 e-bay auctions and took the average. Then I subtracted the fees that I would have to pay and that was my cash price to her.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> 
> however I always see people selling bodies with 5-25K clicks attempting to sell the 5d2 for 1500 or even more, because they spent 2 grand on it a year ago.
> 
> I dont think I'd pay more than 1400 with body and kit lens. Is everyone crazy hoping we don't know what the market looks like or just hoping to find a sap.


I suppose it depends where you are from ... In most countries of the middle east, used 5D MK IIs are easily selling for US$2000 (body only) ... bcoz the price of a new 5D MK III is US$4400 (body only) ... 6D sells for US$ 3000 (body only) ... the 24-105 L sells for US$1600


----------



## unfocused (Jan 12, 2013)

David Hull said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> ...



+1. I was going to say almost exactly the same thing. These days with eBay it is very easy to determine the market value of almost anything. Just watch for a week or so and see what the selling prices are. On almost any used product, whether it is cameras or anything else, there tends to be very little variation in price, unless there is something unusual about a particular item.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2013)

unfocused said:


> +1. I was going to say almost exactly the same thing. These days with eBay it is very easy to determine the market value of almost anything. Just watch for a week or so and see what the selling prices are. On almost any used product, whether it is cameras or anything else, there tends to be very little variation in price, unless there is something unusual about a particular item.


You do not need to watch for a week, just look at recently completed sales to see what they actually sold for.
During the last week, selling prices on ebay ranged from $1300 to $1500 for a body only. Most were in the $1300 to $1400 range.
The best way to buy, IMHO. is to use the Canon customer Loyalty program (if in USA). You usually get a low actuation body that is tested out, and you have 14 day return rights and a 90 day warranty.
The CLP program gets you about 20% off the regular refurb price or about $1400.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 12, 2013)

David Hull said:


> First off -- the people who sell them can't sell them for more than people will pay.



The 5d2 has an excellent reputation, and I think that's why low-shuttercount camera bodies sell for up to €1400 on ebay - but I wouldn't buy it for that price since the vastly improved 6d is has now reached €1800 and will be dropping further in price.

On the other hand non-mint condition 5d2 sell for as low as €1000 which imho still is good value if you don't plan to shoot some landscape or portrait and just want a ff (with platinum cps in europe). I very much thought about taking such an offer, but the higher low-light capability of the 6d is just the thing I want.


----------



## Radiating (Jan 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> ...



+1 body was selling for $1800 just 80 days ago for the body only.


----------



## Botts (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> as a 450D user I'm on the hunt for a good deal on a 5d2 or save for 6D or 5d3
> 
> however I always see people selling bodies with 5-25K clicks attempting to sell the 5d2 for 1500 or even more, because they spent 2 grand on it a year ago.
> 
> I dont think I'd pay more than 1400 with body and kit lens. Is everyone crazy hoping we don't know what the market looks like or just hoping to find a sap.



Considering you can buy a 6D with 24-105 kit for $2,499 and sell the lens for $800 with no questions asked. That makes the 6D a $1,699 camera. 
For the extra $200 you're getting way better AF, and better ISO performance. You also gain the "silent shooting" which is great for events.

The 5D2 for that price makes no sense at all. I'm sure it's people who factored in "depreciation" when the bought the camera, and planned to get "x" amount when the sold it. The onslaught of the 6D was probably unexpected. Maybe these sellers thought, I paid $2400 new, 25% depreciation in year one takes you to $1800, and 20% depreciation in year two takes you to $1440.A perfect example is lensrentals.com, they'll have a rental price based on what they paid for the lens new, and then what they expect to get when they sell it used. That's why occasionally you'll see gear pop up used on LR.com for the same as the current new price. I.e. they listed the 50mm/1.4 for $300 last week, which is the same as what B&H was asking new. Strangely enough it sold, but the point is that LR.com likely doesn't want to take a write down on what they expected used gear to be worth.


----------

